# Bobcats..



## bottlefed89 (Feb 10, 2006)

I was looking out in my back field the other morning, and saw what I thought was a bobcat. It was a ways off, so I thought maybe it was just a normal cat, then I saw this this morning. Sucks that a car got it. As the crow flys this is only about 1/2 mile from the field I thought she was in, though it's over a mile to drive. Is there a way you can tell a female from a male.... when they are alive and you can't flip em over?? This one looked pretty fat, I wondered if she wasn't preg....
I guess since there's one, there are others around, huh??


----------



## Crofter (Feb 10, 2006)

There are quite a few around here. They have picked off a lot of house cats. Our neighbour saw one making off with a cat out of her yard and pitched a shovel at it. Dropped the cat and ran but puddy was toast! broken neck. They sure look just like a big house cat aside from the short tail.


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 11, 2006)

Did you keep it?? I wouldn't let a 100 bill pass me by. Lot's of the western cats are bringing in 300 bucks this time of year.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Feb 11, 2006)

nope... I didn't want to haul it around all day, so I hid it off to the side of the road, and went back to get it last night, but someone/thing already beat me to it....


----------



## Bad E (Mar 6, 2006)

We have had one coming around nights, hunting the many rabbits that visit our birdfeeders each night. All we have ever seen are the telltale bobcat tracks he leaves. He has been hiding under our rear deck stalking the rabbits.I have seen his tracks on occaision up in the woodlot.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Mar 15, 2006)

*Did some say Bobcat?*

Here are a few you.


----------



## JJackson (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah that's a few cats. Have not seen to many bob cats lately but one of my guys took out a lion on the weekend.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Mar 15, 2006)

JJackson said:


> Yeah that's a few cats. Have not seen to many bob cats lately but one of my guys took out a lion on the weekend.


Did it look like this?


----------

